# Blind Pigeons



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Our two blind pigeons enjoy a little fresh air and sun on my balcony. They ignore the stone pigeon, of course. They are perfectly safe, as the balcony is actually fenced in (almost invisibly).

They are very easy to look after, and when they are with the other pigeons in our aviary, they don't get any hassle.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

That's so kind of you to care for them.
I am sure that even they are blind they developed other senses and they are getting around well.
Does your heart gets sad sometimes wishing they could see. How do you cope with that?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing John. I bet the stone pigeon is an easy keeper too. Do the blind birds know how to navigate the aviary to find the feed and water sources, much like humans learn where things are in their homes?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Dima said:


> That's so kind of you to care for them.
> I am sure that even they are blind they developed other senses and they are getting around well.
> Does your heart gets sad sometimes wishing they could see. How do you cope with that?


I do sometimes feel sad for them as they can not relate to other pigeons by observing body language, which is very important in the bird world. But, I have to remind myself that they were born that way so have not, in that sense, lost something they had.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

almondman said:


> Thanks for sharing John. I bet the stone pigeon is an easy keeper too. Do the blind birds know how to navigate the aviary to find the feed and water sources, much like humans learn where things are in their homes?


Stone pigeon just needs a wash now and then (just like real pigeons  ).

I helped them understand from squabbie age that their food and water and perching brick in their cages were always in the same relative positions. When I have them here in my apartment, I put those things down in my front room in the same layout. When I put them in their big cages at night, they are well able to go straight to the water for their 'nightcap'.

In the aviary, we have two cages for them. That way, we can at least ensure they can be somewhere they understand at night and for a while when the others are feeding. In fact, they do find their way into a big food tray, but I keep check of them to ensure they are maintaining good weight. Water is more difficult, as we can't put food and water pots anywhere that 'the gang' won't find 'em  But, ensuring they have time in (sometimes with them protesting) means they do get water guaranteed if they don't always drink sufficient from the communal waterers.

Lily, the white bird, is the awkward one as she got used to being fed from a tube full of seeds before we took her on, and still comes to me (even finds me in the aviary) sometime in an afternoon for her top up. Maybe she always will, but it's the least I can do for her if she doesn't grow out of it.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

What a great story! Another one showing true commitment to feathered friends.
Thanks again John, for caring enough to work with handicapped birds. All the nay-sayers out there should read more stories like this.

By the way, they both look very healthy. Must be doing it right.

Dave


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Do they mate? Or care for each other..you know showing affection by cleaning each others feathers?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Dima said:


> Do they mate? Or care for each other..you know showing affection by cleaning each others feathers?


No, they aren't a pair. I call Lily 'she' but I'm entirely sure  Pew, the blue bar, tends to have a go at any pigeon that brushes against him, and occasionally has a peck at Lily (without harm), although he seems to like having another pigeon for company and is usually quite near her.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

That's so awesome of you John Do you think they will be able to have mates, or would courtship/mating/nesting require too many visual cues, I wonder?

Its great work you've done there with training them to find food & keeping them safe They look so lovely too!


----------

